# Sprtsracers Fav recipe!



## Capt. Hook (Dec 10, 2008)

This is a recipe for wild mushroom pate'. Soon to be sprtsracer's favorite. You can thank him for getting this out of me. I developed it by accident while trying to thicken my cream of mushroom soup. All ingredients are estimated. 

1lb fresh Morel mushrooms cut up for saute.
1 medium onion chopped fine
1/8 cup very, very fine chopped ramps, white part, also known as wild leeks. You can add a few green leaves from the ramps chopped fine for added color.
Shallots can be used as substitute. Leave these uncooked.
1/4 to 1/2 cup chablis blanc or other white wine.

Saute onions in lots of salted butter 1/4 lb. on medium heat for a few minutes and add mushrooms. Saute until soft and onions are clear.

Place mushrooms and onions in a blender with chopped ramps, blend until you have a pate' consistency adding wine to get the pate' consistency. Chill and serve on your favorite cracker.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Capt. Hook said:


> This is a recipe for wild mushroom pate'. Soon to be sprtsracer's favorite. You can thank him for getting this out of me. I developed it by accident while trying to thicken my cream of mushroom soup. All ingredients are estimated.
> 
> 1lb fresh Morel mushrooms cut up for saute.
> 1 medium onion chopped fine
> ...


You are right...this will end up as one of my favorites. Being from WV, I can certainly relate to the ramps as well. For those of you who have never had them, you are missing out on a true delicacy! Your wife/significant other AND your neighbors, however, are missing absolutely NOTHING, LOL! To say they are "pungent" is a definite understatement! Take a green onion, cross it with garlic, and multiply the odor by 10 and you have a "ramp"! They also go great fried up with potatoes. This recipe also sounds like it would be a great pate to place on top beef tenderloin before wrapping it in puff pastry to make Beef Wellington! Thanks!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Cocke County, Tennessee, has an annual ramp festival at Cosby.
http://tnhomeandfarm.com/index.php/site/food/articles/ramp_up_for_a_good_festival
I've never been, but it's a pretty big deal down there. It says there they crown a "Maid of Ramps." 

I don't think I've ever eaten a ramp.

I do know that the locals pronounce it RAYMP (long a sound), not as in "car going up a ramp."

It's also a "negative" term/stereotype frequently used to describe rustic, backward country folk and is actually a word (as sprts I'm sure will confirm) that is used pretty regularly in the "hill country."


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

sounds good.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Can you...*

...find ramps in Maryland? If so, any tips on where to look?


----------



## Capt. Hook (Dec 10, 2008)

*My favorite mushroom.*

All you Morel mushroom lovers have not tried my favorite, Black Trumpets. If you had they would be your favorite.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Morel mushrooms are my favorite and adding ramps sounds like a way to overpower them.


----------



## Capt. Hook (Dec 10, 2008)

Kenmefish said:


> Morel mushrooms are my favorite and adding ramps sounds like a way to overpower them.


You are right about ramps. 1/8 cup ramps maybe too much, but a couple of tablespoons of very fine chopped ramps give it a nice kick.


----------



## Capt. Hook (Dec 10, 2008)

*Ramps*



Gnatman said:


> ...find ramps in Maryland? If so, any tips on where to look?


Maryland is certainly in a zone where ramps will grow. Google wild leeks or ramps. I find mine along back country roads in wet areas near creeks. First two weeks in May. once they blossom they get tough.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Thanks...*

Capt. Hook 

I'll try to find some.


----------

